# Noob looking for help



## Swanicus (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm wondering if there is anybody outside of Boston (Revere, Winthrop, East Boston, ETC) that would be willing to show me some techniques, or teach me some basics.

Figured i'd throw that out there, not sure if anybody will offer this but its worth a shot i guess.


----------

